
Let's not forget about SNI - foobuzzHN
https://foobuzz.github.io/doh-sni/
======
mhkool
The only SNI that the ISP can see is the SNI of the DNS provider. The goal was
to protect the DNS queries itself from eavesdropping and that is implemented.

~~~
NewEntryHN
Once the target IP is resolved and the actual request to the site takes place
the ISP can see the SNI of the resolved host.

